
Faraday Future, an Electric Carmaker on the Brink of Collapse - artsandsci
http://www.theverge.com/2016/12/22/13908160/faraday-future-vs-ff-cayman-global-problems-jia-leeco-lesee-car
======
aurizon
I sensed that their doom was imminent when I saw the impractical concept car
they came out with, with a very high power/weight ratio to "beat" the Tesla.
Tesla started smaller, gained experience and advanced with very practical and
safe, albeit expensive, cars. Faraday looked like a try to be parasitic on the
original Tesla concept. I feel it lacked intelligence at the helm and it also
lacked vision = snakebit and doomed to die...

